# Skyrim Key CD KEY RU VERSION



## trayn (10. November 2011)

Mal eine frage ...ich möchte Skyrim Key CD KEY RU VERSION kaufen......
Ist das möglich das ich auf Deutsch umstellen kann ?
Edit:
ah ok ist doch möglich 
YaY Skyrim für 30€


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

Lass das lieber sein, denn Keys, die eindeutig für das Ausland gedacht sind, könnten hier gesperrt werden, weil die Shops die keys hier an sich nicht verkaufen dürfen. Wenn Du einen PC hast, der für Skyrim reicht, solltest Du an sich auch das Geld für so ein Spiel übrig haben, um es normal hier im Handel zu kaufen.


----------



## trayn (10. November 2011)

@Herbboy
Mein PC ist ausreichend (Sogar auf Ultra)"PC hab ich geschenkt bekommen"
Da ich Student bin, kann ich das wirklich nicht leisten.(Außer Raubkopie)
Was soll ich machen ? 
Mir bleibt leider nur die eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. November 2011)

Du kannst die keine 20€ mehr leisten 
Zur Not spar noch ein paar Wochen oder lass es dir zu Weihnachten schenken.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. November 2011)

Ich würde dann auch eher warten. Wenn du das Geld jetzt nur mit Mühe und Not für nen russischen Key zusammenkratzen musst und der wird dir nachher gesperrt, dann hast du weder das Spiel, noch Geld übrig. Bei Mediamarkt oder Saturn gibt es aktuelle Spiele manchmal auch schon für 39 Euro, das wären dann gerade mal 10 Euro mehr als für den russischen Key und du hast das Spiel sicher.


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

Keine Eltern, Geschwister, Freunde oder Freundin, die finaziell mal kurz einspringen könnten? 20 Euronen sind ja nun echt nicht so die Welt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

An sich sind es sogar nur 17€, denn bei zB Saturn wird es zu diesem Preis angekündigt, auch amazon versendet für diesen Preis - und wer weiß, vlt. geht es nä woche sogar für 39€ über den Tresen, das ist ja oft so 1-2 Wochen nach Release.


----------

